# Puppy refuses to go on grass or not going at all.



## kal74 (Jul 6, 2015)

We just got our Maltipoo pup and he's been trained from the breeder on pads, I was planning to have him just go outdoor and have a small closed off area on our lawn plus a real grass patch for inside if needed, he likes the grass but refuses to go on either. He just lays on the lawn and eats it, any suggestions on how to get him to go? I tried putting a pee pad with pee on both to see if the scent would help but no luck. I know it takes time and patience and I'm sticking with it but I'm so nervous he'll get so used to the pads he'll never like going outdoors. I don't want to confuse him but don't know what to do. 

He's also not going alot at all, he's eating three meals a day plus water and treats (stuffed kong, treats, small cheese) he seems to only pee every 4 hrs even with taking him out on the lawn and/or putting him on the pad (has only gone on floor or pad in the playpen).
Does this sound normal, maybe he's stressed from the travel and new home? I was expecting him to go every hr atleast. Overnight he's in the crate and the first night cried twice but didn't go pee and last night slept from 10pm-4am (storm) but didn't pee till 7am in his playpen (missed the pad)
Thanks!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Your dog is 9-10 weeks old. Don't expect that much from him. He just left all he knows and hasn't stayed long enough with mom and litter mates. It's a long road until they are fully potty trained, I'm talking about months.


----------



## kal74 (Jul 6, 2015)

I totally don't expect him to be trained at this point I'm just concerned that he's holding it for so long being so young and little, just trying to be consistent with the training method and make sure he's healthy and happy 



Dominic said:


> Your dog is 9-10 weeks old. Don't expect that much from him. He just left all he knows and hasn't stayed long enough with mom and litter mates. It's a long road until they are fully potty trained, I'm talking about months.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Dominic said:


> Your dog is 9-10 weeks old. Don't expect that much from him. He just left all he knows and hasn't stayed long enough with mom and litter mates. It's a long road until they are fully potty trained, I'm talking about months.


I agree he is young & it will usually take a while to get them completely potty trained. But boy oh boy it sounds like you are lucky and it's a great thing that he only wants to go potty every 4 hours & I wouldn't worry about it at all. It sounds like he has pretty good control of his bladder for one so young! Yippie!

I would continue putting a little square of the pee pad with pee on it outside in the grass & taking him to it. Not a big enough square for him to go pee on, but just big enough so he can smell it there & be forced to go potty mostly on the grass. Also when he goes poopy put it out on the grass & take him to it next time an tell him to 'go poopie' or 'go pee-pee', they will actually learn what that means & go on command, my dog does.

If you or a family member is home all of the time and able to do this , perhaps spend a few weeks or as long as it takes to train him by keeping a close eye on him watching for signs that he might have to go out & also watch the timing of when he drinks & eats so you can take him outside. Tell him 'good boy & get real exited when he goes, & give him a little tiny treat every time he goes potty on the grass {I cut treats up until they are very very tiny because you will be giving them often}. Keep on giving him the treats for going potty outside long after he is potty trained. Give the treats for another few months after just to make sure he has gotten the idea. Then taper off the treats giving one every other time he goes potty outside, then decrease from there finally stopping the treats all together.Using the treats to potty train worked for us.

I would also take away the pee pads from inside of the house for good so his only option is to go outside. You could get 'dog bells' on amazon & hang them on the back door & ring them yourself before he goes out to potty. After a while he may learn that bells mean potty & he might begin to ring them himself to tell you he needs to go out. Once he starts going potty outside you will start to learn his signals of when he needs to go & he may even learn to tell you when by jumping on you, nudging you with his nose or some other action he might do. Good luck!


----------

